# Interpretation von /server-status (mod_status)



## Woddi (29. April 2002)

Wenn beim Apache mod_status installiert ist, dann kann man sich ja wunderbar den aktuellen Server-Status anzeigen lassen:

z.B. http://www.apache.org/server-status?auto

Das kann man auch gut maschinell weiterverarbeiten. Nur was bedeuten die Symbole '.' und '_'? Eine Legende dazu gibt es, wenn man _?auto_ weglässt, also unter http://www.apache.org/server-status. Nur werd ich da nicht wirklich draus schlau  Was ist nun die Serverauslastung? Die Anzahl der Buchstaben im Verhältnis zu '_' oder eben zu '_' _und_ '.'? Bei mir zu Hause ist es auf jeden Fall nur '_', allerdings scheint die Anzahl der maximalen Requests bei Apache.org sehr variabel zu sein. Also was stimmt nun?

Ein sehr verwirrter Woddi, der vielleicht den ein oder anderen Leser jetzt auch verwirrt hat


----------

